# Unser Köchen kan



## rolando

An old German song title, "Unser Köchen kan auss der massen Köchen wol."
A wild guess, Our cuisine can do what other cuisines would like to be able to do?


----------



## Alemanita

Variante:
_Unser_ dirn _kan auß_ der _massen kochen wol_ — auch das allerbeste was man essen soll. 
Quelle:
Wien Musikgeschichte

Versuch: Unsere Köchin kann aus der Masse (=aus irgendetwas ??) hervorragende Gerichte zaubern.

Our cook (she) can cook out of an undefined substance very fine meals.  ????

But the music is superb.

It is supposed to be an old dance.


----------



## Alemanita

Oder: 
auß der massen = außergewöhnlich
wol = gut

Also: Unsere Köchin kann außergewöhnlich gut kochen. Auch das allerbeste was man essen soll. (Passt aber vom Sinn her nicht ganz)

Our cook is able to cook extraordinarily well. Even the best things one is supposed to eat. (But it makes little sense)


----------



## bearded

Alemanita : <aus der massen ( = aus irgendetwas??)>
Kann ''auss der Massen'' nicht ''von allen/im Vergleich zu allen anderen Köchinnen'' bedeuten? Masse als große Köchinnen-Anzahl.
Oder ist das zu weit hergeholt?


----------



## Demiurg

Alemanita said:


> auß der massen = außergewöhnlich
> wol = gut
> 
> Also: Unsere Köchin kann außergewöhnlich gut kochen.


Ich habe bei Adelung was dazu gefunden: Aus der Maßen: sehr, viel, ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Ach so!  Maß und nicht Masse.  Die Schreibweise mit ss hat mich irregeführt.


Das führt mich bei den Schweizern auch manchmal in die Irre, genau wie ihre "Busse".


----------



## bearded

Also Maße (sing.) als Dialektvariante von Maß.  Die Schreibweise mit ss hat mich irregeführt.


----------



## Alemanita

Bei youtube spielt ein netter Herr, der Englisch spricht, auf der Laute dieses Lied, das aus einem Buch stammt, das Hanns Newslider heißt und
aus dem Jahr 1544 stammt!!
Lange vor jeglicher Rechtschreibreform.

Link zu youtube entfernt.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Also Maße (sing.) als Dialektvariante von Maß.


Es gibt ja (im heutigen Deutsch) auch den ähnlichen Ausdruck "über die Maßen" bzw. "über alle Maßen".  Ich frage mich nur gerade, was die zugehörige Grundform ist, denn "das Maß" hat im Akkusativ Plural keine Endung _-n_, nur im Dativ Plural ("den Maßen").


----------



## bearded

Offensichtlich gibt' s allerlei   :
das Maß / pl. die Maße
Die Masse
Die Maß/Mass (bayerisch/österr.) = 1 Liter Bier (( a lang oder kurz?))
Die Maas (Fluss)
...
Hinzukommen die Schreibreform und die schweizerische Schreibweise..
Für Nichtmuttersprachler haarsträubend.


----------



## Frank78

bearded said:


> Das Maß/Maas (bayerisch/österr.) = 1 Liter Bier



Ich dachte immer, es wäre "*die* Maß Bier".


----------



## Alemanita

das Maß, die Maße, davon wahrscheinlich: mäßig und unmäßig, sich mäßigen, ohne Maß und Ziel


----------



## bearded

Frank78 said:


> Ich dachte immer, es wäre "*die* Maß Bier".


Du hast recht. Ich editiere.


----------



## rolando

Wow. Thanks. Firstly, is “Köchen” misspelled, since you wrote Köchin? When I look up “Köchen” I am directed to “Kochen” 1. cooking, cookery, cuisine. Is it safe to say that “Köchen” is either misspelled or is archaic? (I understand that the song in question was written “long before any spelling reform.”) (Of course, it is possible that the “chap” who posted this to youtube (my attempt at British English) may have misspelled something) I understand now that “wol” is a word for “good” (or “well” in this case.) With your help I searched and found that it may be from “ja vol” meaning “of course.” Thanks for that information.

Thanks to everyone who has opined, but I admit that German is my fifth best language, making it my worst. Can someone please offer a refined translation into U. S. English? (Is someone saying it may be a play on words having something to do with beer?) If so, it would give the phrase some reason to exist; it would be humorous. Obviously, the use of two identical or similar words, or two homonyms, is very common in humorous statements and song lyrics.

My last attempt, (without understanding the beer reference, or any humorous use of homonyms)

Our (female) chef can cook exceptionally well.


----------



## Alemanita

rolando said:


> “Köchen”  is archaic
> 
> Our (female) chef can cook exceptionally well.



Yes, archaic, from the year 1544.
If you prefer to call her a chef, ok.


----------



## rolando

Is someone saying it may be a play on words having something to do with beer?


----------



## rolando

Is there any any humorous use of homonyms?


----------



## Alemanita

No, the talk about beer started with the word: massen, in your question, from there it went to the fact that nowadays a litre of beer is called eine Maß; nothing to do with the song or the lyrics of the song.


----------



## rolando

I also prefer "can" to "is able to" but that's a minor detail, like "cook" and "chef" and neither one explains what might be funny about then phraset, or what kind of "double meaning" it might have, that may be hidden to me, as a non-native speaker of German, and an uneducated student of German besides.


----------



## rolando

Alemanita said:


> No, the talk about beer started with the word: massen, in your question, from there it went to the fact that nowadays a litre of beer is called eine Maß; nothing to do with the song or the lyrics of the song.


Thanks for clearing that up. It would have taken me a half hour.


----------



## Alemanita

rolando said:


> I also prefer "can" to "is able to" but that's a minor detail, like "cook" and "chef" and neither one explains what might be funny about then phraset, or what kind of "double meaning" it might have, that may be hidden to me, as a non-native speaker of German, and an uneducated student of German besides.


Nothing is funny, nothing has a double meaning. 
What they intended to say in the year 1544 with that song - I simply don't know.


----------



## rolando

Alemanita said:


> Nothing is funny, nothing has a double meaning.
> What they intended to say in the year 1544 with that song - I simply don't know.


Oh well, I appreciate the time you spent teaching me today. Best.
(maybe if I heard the whole song, the context, it would become clearer.)


----------



## Alemanita

I've sent you a PM with a link to the performer mentioned in #8


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Die Maß/Mass (bayerisch/österr.) = 1 Liter Bier (( a lang oder kurz?))


Bairisch unterscheidet zwischen hellem und dunklem a, nicht zwischen langem und kurzem. _Das Maß_ hat im Dialekt ein dunkles, _die Maß_ ein helles _a_. Normalerweise entspricht das helle a dem kurzen a in anderen Dialekten. In dem Fall scheint es aber so zu sein, dass die Vokallänge geschwankt hat. Es sind die Schreibungen _masz _und _maasz _belegt. IN allen andern Dialekten ist der Unterschied zwischen _das masz_ (=_ein Instrument oder eine Einheit zum messen_) und _die masz_ (=_eine abgemessene Menge_) inzwischen verschwunden.


----------

